# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent  Is there pronouncing table for ъ?

## nadavvin

Hello 
The explanation of the letter "ъ" is to make the previous letter "soft". 
But what is "soft"??? 
I get example that the L pronounce as li. 
What if all the other letters?

----------


## Ljosha

> The explanation of the letter "ъ" is to make the previous letter "soft". 
> But what is "soft"??? 
> I get example that the L pronounce as li. 
> What if all the other letters?

 Consonants become soft before ь, not ъ. That's why ь is called the soft sign. Ъ is the hard sign. 
Softening a.k.a. palatalization means you raise the middle part of your tongue higher toward your upper palate.

----------


## Wowik

Historically "Ъ" and "Ь" were short vowels.  
You can imagine instead of Ъ а very short vowel Ы (or О or У)
and instead of Ь а very short vowel И   

> I get example that the L pronounce as li.

 You should start to prononce Л in such a way as it is followed by the sound И, but you should not really pronounce this И.
УГОЛЬ ~ УГОЛ(very very very short и)

----------


## Yazeed

Off-topic: I am so glad they no longer add ъ to the end of every word in Russian.  It looks kind of ugly.

----------


## Wowik

> Off-topic: I am so glad they no longer add ъ to the end of every word in Russian.  It looks kind of ugly.

 Using articles in English also looks kind of ugly  ::

----------


## nadavvin

> Originally Posted by Yazeed  Off-topic: I am so glad they no longer add ъ to the end of every word in Russian.  It looks kind of ugly.   Using articles in English also looks kind of ugly

 What is articles? ( I didn't find something appreciate in the dictionary )   

> Historically "Ъ" and "Ь" were short vowels. 
> You can imagine instead of Ъ а very short vowel Ы (or О or У)
> and instead of Ь а very short vowel И 
> nadavvin wrote:
> I get example that the L pronounce as li. 
> You should start to prononce Л in such a way as it is followed by the sound И, but you should not really pronounce this И.
> УГОЛЬ ~ УГОЛ(very very very short и)

 Thank you  ::  
Is there any voice example of УГОЛЬ and УГОЛ to know how short it should be? 
I have another problem if Ы which describe as something between и and y 
Is there better explanation? (and not how to place the the tongue since it is not very helpful)

----------


## Yazeed

> Originally Posted by Yazeed  Off-topic: I am so glad they no longer add ъ to the end of every word in Russian.  It looks kind of ugly.   Using articles in English also looks kind of ugly

 Нетъ.

----------


## vox05

> Is there any voice example of УГОЛЬ and УГОЛ to know how short it should be?

 http://www.lingvozone.com/LingvoSoft-On ... Dictionary 
Try 'мол' and 'моль'. Beggining sounds not good, but difference in 'л' souns more or less clearly.   

> I have another problem if Ы which describe as something between и and y
> Is there better explanation? (and not how to place the the tongue since it is not very helpful)

 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Close_cent ... nded_vowel
There is sound sample.
I don't think explanation like '/sound/ is somthing between /letter/ and /letter/' useful.

----------


## nadavvin

> http://www.lingvozone.com/LingvoSoft-On ... Dictionary 
> Try 'мол' and 'моль'. Beggining sounds not good, but difference in 'л' souns more or less clearly.

 Thanks. 
But when I hear 'моль', It's sound like 'moy' (English pronouncing) 
and I here many times...

----------


## Оля

> But when I hear 'моль', It's sound like 'moy' (English pronouncing)

 Hahaha, me too!   ::   
I don't think it's a Russian who says it...

----------


## chaika

ЛЬ and Л are difficult sounds to use for distinguishing palatalization because they are liquids. Take a solid STOP consonant like P, T, or K, or B, D, or G:
мат -- мать /mat/ - /mat'/
пот -- пётр /pot/ - /p'otr/ vocative: Эй, Пёт!!
кот -- ткёт /kot/ - /tk'ot/ 
Эх, братья, старик русский язык забывает ... не знаю правильно это слово в последнем примере -- ткёт ли тчёт ли.... И лезть в словарь лень.

----------


## Оля

> ЛЬ and Л are difficult sounds to use for distinguishing palatalization because they are liquids. Take a solid STOP consonant like P, T, or K, or B, D, or G:
> мат -- мать /mat/ - /mat'/
> пот -- пётр /pot/ - /p'otr/ vocative: Эй, Пёт!!
> кот -- ткёт /kot/ - /tk'ot/ 
> Эх, братья, старик русский язык забывает ... не знаю правильно это слово в последнем примере -- ткёт ли тчёт ли.... И лезть в словарь лень.

 "ткёт" - правильно.
Я только не поняла, что такое "vocative: Эй, Пёт!!". Это просто опечатка, ты забыл поставить "р"?

----------


## Wowik

vocative: Эй, Пётр!!
Nominative!

----------


## Remyisme

to nadavvin: by the way the letter Ы at first didn't exist in Russian, and was created by combining the two letters Ъ and И. So Ъ+И=Ы.  ::

----------


## chaika

Эй Оль!  
Just kidding, there is not really a vocative in Russian as you know, but names that end in -a tend to lose that vowel in vocative-type expressions. 
Маш! Саш!  for Маша Саша. I really don't know what happens to final /r/.

----------


## Оля

> Эй Оль!  
> Just kidding, there is not really a vocative in Russian as you know, but names that end in -a tend to lose that vowel in vocative-type expressions. 
> Маш! Саш!  for Маша Саша. I really don't know what happens to final /r/.

 Then "vocative" is _Эй, Петь!_ (а не "Пёт").
It's nothing happens to final r, because it's from Петя, not from Пётр (from Пётр it's just Пётр   ::  ).

----------


## chaika

Aга (=duh!), спасибо большое, Оля-просветительница!

----------


## Wowik

> Эй, Оль!  
> Just kidding, there is not really a vocative in Russian as you know, but names that end in -a tend to lose that vowel in vocative-type expressions. 
> Маш! Саш!  for Маша Саша. I really don't know what happens to final /r/.

 It is colloquial only!

----------


## TATY

> Off-topic: I am so glad they no longer add ъ to the end of every word in Russian.  It looks kind of ugly.

 The reason why that hard sign was at the end of Russian words was because, as a previous poster mentioned, the letters ь and ъ used to be short-vowel sounds. All words in Russian used to end in open-sylables, that is, in a vowel sound. 
Because all words ended in either a vowel
A soft sign (which used to be a vowel sound)
A hard sign (which used to be a vowel sound)
An Й which follows a vowel sound. 
Gradually the hard and soft sign lost their vowel sounds (a very long time ago) and took their modern day fucntions as soundless letters. Soft signs at the end of words now palatised the final consonant, whereas the hard sign was redundant at the end of words. 
When the 1918 spelling reform took place and ъ was removed from the final position, erasing the last remnents of the open-vowel system.

----------


## Wowik

> ... erasing the *last* remnents of the open-vowel system.

 Ещё много напоминаний осталось от той поры — беглые гласные в корне,... предлоги в/во, с/со   ::

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by TATY  ... erasing the *last* remnents of the open-vowel system.   Ещё много напоминаний осталось от той поры — беглые гласные в корне,... предлоги в/во, с/со

 Я говорил о концах слов.

----------


## Remyisme



----------


## Wowik

> Originally Posted by Wowik  [ предлоги в/во, с/со     Я говорил о концах слов.

 Предлоги изначально были съ и въ

----------


## rainbowworrier

This is very interesting and something my text books don't cover. This open-vowel ancestry explains, I suspect, a lot of weirdness in Russian spelling. 
Can anyone please point me to any links where I can find out more on the history of  Russian spelling?

----------


## Wowik

> This is very interesting and something my text books don't cover. This open-vowel ancestry explains, I suspect, a lot of weirdness in Russian spelling. 
> Can anyone please point me to any links where I can find out more on the history of  Russian spelling?

 Чтобы правильно писать по-русски, надо изучить всю историю языка  :: 
К сожалению, в школе не учат этому. 
Терминология у многих отличается, но приблизительно так: 
Праславянский - гипотетический общий предок, получается путем реконструкции из славянских. Далее можно реконструировать до пра- балто-славянского и так до про пра индоевропейского. 
Старославянский - язык, зафиксированный в первых письменных памятниках славян. IX-XI века. В основе, это переводы Кирилла и Мефодия на древнеболгарский (древнемакедонский) язык, язык южных славян, живших около Фессалоник (Салоники, Солунь), города на севере современной Греции, с элементами языка славян древней Моравии. 
Древнерусский - живой язык восточных славян тех и более поздних времен. 
Церковнославянский - книжный язык. Где-то с XII века.
Уже не отражает напрямую разговорную речь славян, но испытывает её влияние. Поэтому начинает делится на _изводы_. В связи с позднейшими завоеваниями турок в южной Европе, все южнославянские и западнославянские изводы угасли. В настоящее время остался восточный или русский извод. 
Старобелорусский, (староукраинский), он же "канцелярский язык Великого княжества Литовского". Употреблялся в княжестве, как письменный деловой язык, а также язык нерелигиозной литературы. От церковнославянского отличается большим влиянием живого древнерусского языка. Много слов, характерных для западной Руси, а также полонизмов. Был вытеснен из употребления польским. Wiki-Западнорусский письменный язык 
"Новый" церковнославянский - после падения Византии испытывает влияние болгарского (южнославянского) извода, с другой стороны при новой волне переводов и правок (Москва теперь третий Рим), . Новые переводы пытаются излишне точно следовать греческим источникам, буквально следуют греческому синтаксису и семантике.
Язык достаточно хорошо кодифицируется,  то есть закрепляется свод жестких правил.  
Начало книгопечатания. 
Петр I - формальное отделение литературного русского языка oт церковнославянского, введение "гражданского шрифта"
Петр хотел убрать довольно много букв, но несколько так и не решился, а пара букв была восстановлена чуть позже. Wiki-Гражданский шрифт  
XIX век - становления современных правил, постепенный отход от церковнославянской орфографии. 
1917-1918 - последняя большая реформа орфографии, подготовленная еще до войны 1914 года. Wiki:Реформа русской орфографии 1918 года 
1956 - немного упорядочены и приняты текущие правила орфографии. 
--------------- 
Падение еров: (Падение редуцированных): http://slovari.yandex.ru/dict/bse/artic ... /76100.htm http://www.yandex.ru/yandsearch?text=%C ... D%ED%FB%F5 
Еще история: http://www.gramota.ru/mag_arch.html?id=15 http://www.hi-edu.ru/e-books/xbook107/0 ... rt-042.htm http://econom.mslu.ru/index.php?option= ... &Itemid=48 http://www.ruscenter.ru/737.html

----------


## rainbowworrier

Er...blimey! Yes indeed. Thank you. 
And in English (answering my own question, I should get out more  :: ) I have just found: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reforms_of ... rthography. All hail Wikipedia!

----------


## chaika

Wowik, можно предполагать что вы славист с сепциальностью «историческая грамматика русского языка»? Или может быть вы как я - специалист более или менее в современном языке? Ах, падение еров, аж 30 лет не думал о них, бедных. А неожиданно разговор на форуме о старославянском языке. Носталия,  без сомнения.  
/а мы ничего не писали о глаголице!/  =:^) 
Oh, and I should add this reference: http://kommersant.ru/

----------


## Wowik

> Wowik, можно предполагать что вы славист с сепциальностью «историческая грамматика русского языка»? Или может быть вы как я - специалист более или менее в современном языке?

 Я "Инженер минус физик"  ::  по специальности "Автоматика и электроника"   :P

----------

